# Looking for gamers in SW London



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 5, 2002)

If there any gamers in SW London looking for a group to play with, or if there are any groups looking for more players...post here!

There is currently about 5-6 on a regular basis, but we've all moved around London now so we're kind of looking for a more central location to play.

Ages around early 20's, mixed gender. Mostly D&D, but we're also considering a Buffy Campaign and have tried some other games in recent months. Thanks.

Tallarn (ghost@funny.co.uk)


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll slide this over to the Gamers seeking gamers forum.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 5, 2002)

Awk! Sorry.

Where is that? I couldn't find it.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi Tallarn!  As I said, I'm still looking for more players in SW London, also I wouldn't mind travelling to play in a good game! 

-Simon


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 13, 2002)

Well we're playing at The Sun Inn, Richmond, on Thursday nights at 7.30pm.

We started our Buffy Season 1 (!) yesterday, and it went pretty well! I've presently got four characters, with another two to add...but I'm sure I can fit at least one more person in!


----------



## Various Dragonalia (Jun 27, 2004)

Looking for games/players in London Ontario.  Wasn't sure where this thread was comming from, or if it is still active?


----------

